
A curated list of Computer Engineering resources - rajesh-s
https://rajesh-s.gitbook.io/compengg/
======
BossingAround
And, of course, let's not forget:

\- Free Computer Science degree-like path at [1]

\- Free collection of Math resources at [2]

As a self-taught person, I recently started attending a college for computer
science. I don't need the degree, but I wanted the knowledge. Granted, I'm
just at the end of 1st year, but a lot of what is being taught is nothing more
than giving formal definitions and formal names of things I've already taught
myself.

So, I truly believe there are so much free good education out there for you.
All you have to do is have the right mindset to get it.

[1] [https://github.com/ossu/computer-
science](https://github.com/ossu/computer-science)

[2] [https://github.com/rossant/awesome-
math](https://github.com/rossant/awesome-math)

~~~
shantly
About 95% of the value of a degree for me has just been not _ever_ having to
explain why I don't have one. Maybe 99%.

~~~
BossingAround
That's basically why I'm going through the university myself. I already have a
job, being in a mid-level SWE position, but because of quite large imposter
syndrome, I decided to try the uni.

At this point, I'm past the disappointment. I'll finish the degree just to
demonstrate "see? I could do it" and not to justify to my future employers why
I don't have one.

~~~
moneywoes
Are you doing it part time?

~~~
BossingAround
Yes, there are a number of good online degrees, OMSCS [1] being probably the
most popular one.

[1] [http://www.omscs.gatech.edu/](http://www.omscs.gatech.edu/)

------
soygul
I'm also dropping [https://quanticdev.com](https://quanticdev.com)

It has articles on software engineering, case studies, and 'how to' guides on
engineering in general.

Unrelated: gotta love GitBook. Looks so clean and it has built-in navigation.
Now I'm having seconds thoughts about having built quanticdev.com using GitHub
Pages.

------
raister
Why not call "Computer Engineering" 'Computing'?

~~~
bluedays
It’s funny you should ask that as I was just watching a lecture by Harold
Abelson in which he addresses this exact question.

[https://youtu.be/-J_xL4IGhJA](https://youtu.be/-J_xL4IGhJA)

In case you don’t have the time or inclination to watch the video it can
basically be summarized by saying the following. When the Egyptians first
discovered geometry it was considered crop science as it’s primary application
was for determining crop yields and when to plant and harvest. In the same way
now that computers science is applied to computers today. But just like
Geometry is really about farming, computer science is not really about
computers. Professor Abelson goes on to explain that computer science provides
a means to determine proofs for abstract mathematics a reasoning, so that we
can understand with definitive proof things that until now were only
theoretical.

~~~
rajesh-s
Thank you for sharing this!

